# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Books for Liberty RPF Wiki

## RCA

Books for Liberty
The purpose of this book list is to provide a starting point for anyone interested in liberty-oriented reading material. In no way is this list meant to be complete, but rather constantly updated with new additions or corrections. As a courtesy, please be sure any book you include adds value to the topic at hand. On a further note, many entries will obviously fit into more than one category. That being said, all effort should be made to place each book into the most prominent section for which it belongs. All categories and titles should flow alphabetically for easier viewing. Finally, many of these books are available for free online and can also be found at your local public library. Enjoy!

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=129762

----------


## acptulsa

Good list.  But I didn't see Mark Twain's and Charles Dudley Warner's _The Gilded Age._

http://www.mtwain.com/The_Gilded_Age/index.html

n/m got it in there.

----------


## RCA

Thanks for the addition!

----------


## andrewh817

Everyday Anarchy by Stefan Molyneux is a great Freedom and Liberty book available for free online.

http://www.freedomainradio.com/free/...ay_Anarchy.pdf

----------


## RCA

> Everyday Anarchy by Stefan Molyneux is a great Freedom and Liberty book available for free online.
> 
> http://www.freedomainradio.com/free/...ay_Anarchy.pdf


Added, thanks.

----------


## libertybrewcity

atlas shrugged is a fiction book...the others in its category, individualism and collectivism seem to be nonfiction

----------

